# First time Fatties for the tailgate!  QView



## qdog (Oct 24, 2010)

Well finally got around to making some fatties.  I decided to take the smoker down to the tailgate and treat the gang to some fatties and ABT’s.  No one had heard of either other than my buddies wife who said she had seen the fatties on TV sometime. 
I rolled out all the meat prior and put into the fridge for a few hours.

3 reg Jimmy Dean 1 Sage and 1 Hamburger
First up the Pizza


And the first time rolling it up!  Really pretty easy

Then the Chili Dog


Bacon Cheese Burger…with hamburger


The Ruben

And the Breakfast
 
I tossed these into the fridge and started on the bacon weave.


And finally all wrapped an ready for the game!

Did up some quick ABT’s

Wrapped in bacon and tossed in the fridge.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 24, 2010)

Talking about jumping in feet first. Way to start out. Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice! Man, you should of saved that for the throwdown! Your weave is perfect too.


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 24, 2010)

If you get a chance ( they go fast ) how bout an inside finish shot:)


----------



## harley (Oct 24, 2010)

I like everything but the sweatshirt!!!


----------



## qdog (Oct 24, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Talking about jumping in feet first. Way to start out. Cant wait to see the results.


No kidding my bride thought I was crazy when she asked what i needed and told her 5 lbs of bacon!

 


Squirrel said:


> Very nice! Man, you should of saved that for the throwdown! Your weave is perfect too.


Thanks Squirrel!  I have another one in the works for that!  The weave is pretty easy to pull off once you actually try it :)

 


realtorterry said:


> If you get a chance ( they go fast ) how bout an inside finish shot:)


Man I got caught up in the momoment and never took a "gut" shot....pretty disappointed in myself for forgetting the money shot :(


 


Harley said:


> I like everything but the sweatshirt!!!


Good WIN for ISU man didn't see that coming!

Ok so to finish up what I started.....

Off to the tailgate!  Had the WSM set up and ready to go in about 40 minutes



Tossed the goodies on!





The fellas getting the tailgate set up...



And let her go for about 3 hours









Here are couple done ones and unfortunately I didn’t get around to taking any more pics as we started to devour!  But the crowd loved them all.  The Pizza was the slight favorite with the Rueben up there as well.

I did the breakfast one on the Weber Performer this morning and man it was tasty on a Croissant.    Cooked much faster as the temp was around 400!

Thanks for looking will be doing my throw down one this week at some point!
Cheers Jeff


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 24, 2010)

Nicely done!!   Your tailgating friends are very lucky people!


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 24, 2010)

Man those are some good looking FATTIES. Now doesn't anyone remember about the throwdown this month is the fattie. It's like everyone is making some fatties and maybe there's alot of entries this month too.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 26, 2010)

Quite impressive and you make it look so easy.


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yo QDOG you sure that is your first time making fatties? They look like they came out great and nice assortment of fillings. Would've liked to see some sliced pics but i know how that goes. Hard to be the cook and document the process at the same time and once you put the food out the wolves attack. Of course thats the best compliment you could get when all the food dissapears. I hope you were able to grab a bite or two.


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Talking about jumping in feet first. Way to start out. Cant wait to see the results.


Talking about jumping in feet first, I was thinking more like cannonball, all in at once. Man those are some good looking fatties, with a variety at that. All I can say is







Good job.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 29, 2010)

they look good. I am doing a fattie for the throwdown tomorrow


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 2, 2010)

DUDE!


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 2, 2010)

now those fatties are flat out rockin'!

and those ABTs are lookin' fine too!

very nicely done!


----------



## qdog (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks!

Can't wait for the weekend, doing a couple Boston Butt's overnight,  Trying two new rubs and some finishing sauces.    Plus I get to seal up the left overs with the new FoodSaver :)  Its the little things you know


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope you give mine a try. Can't wait to see more pics, you do good work my friend!
 


QDog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can't wait for the weekend, doing a couple Boston Butt's overnight,  Trying two new rubs and some finishing sauces.    Plus I get to seal up the left overs with the new FoodSaver :)  Its the little things you know


----------



## qdog (Nov 3, 2010)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Hope you give mine a try. Can't wait to see more pics, you do good work my friend!




Yep I have yours on the short list but I am in Tampa on biz right now and really won't have any time to get it made so it can rest for any length of time, overnight at best   thoughts?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

What a great smoke you had. The food looks off the hook - congrats man


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 3, 2010)

It doesn't absolutely have to rest, I just prefer it that way. If you make a big batch you can use some and then try it again later. Since its mostly vinegar its safe in the fridge for a good while.
 


QDog said:


> Yep I have yours on the short list but I am in Tampa on biz right now and really won't have any time to get it made so it can rest for any length of time, overnight at best   thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow QDog!!

Awesome looking stuff there!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I thought you were a Rookie---Boy was I wrong

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## qdog (Nov 3, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Wow QDog!!
> 
> Awesome looking stuff there!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear I am a rook compared to most of you all!   But hey jump in see what happens evaluate jump in again, repeat!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

QDog said:


> Thanks Bear I am a rook compared to most of you all!   But hey jump in see what happens evaluate jump in again, repeat!


Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## overbla (Nov 15, 2012)

AWESOME THREAD!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE AN AMAZING HAWKEYE TAILGATE!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 15, 2012)

I wish I had friends like you at the tailgate parties ive gone too.


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 6, 2012)

They look amazing!!! I did my first fattie last weekend and this weekend i might try some different combinations. I have been wanting to do a pizza fatty ever since i saw this post. And of course a cheese coney fatty (chili dog) being that im from cincinnati sounds like a perfect combination to take to the Bengals tailgate!!!

WHO DEY!!!


----------

